# McGraw: Bulls Still eyeing Gasol



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Article:


> Could Bulls forward Andres Nocioni be on his way to Memphis in a trade for Pau Gasol?A league source suggested any talks between the Bulls and Grizzlies are in the preliminary stages. But Memphis general manager Chris Wallace flew to Argentina in recent days to meet with Nocioni, sources confirmed.
> One theory is the Bulls would be willing to send Nocioni, first-round draft pick Joakim Noah, backup point guard Chris Duhon and filler to the Grizzlies in exchange for the 7-foot Gasol, who averaged 20.8 points and 9.8 rebounds last season.


I could live with that. Reality is we're talking about all these big guys, but in the long run teams only have a 3-4 man rotation there (of guys that actually play). Wallace and Thomas are two of them. Adding a Mihm/Smith/Darko guy would be a third (and a guy who'd obviously be a 4th big candidate), and Gasol would plug right in.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

I dont believe Mcgraw on this one. In an article after the draft, http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=327285, he wrote about how the Bulls tried 2 get Gasol during the draft but nothing came through. If so y would there GM all of a sudden change his mind now when he could have gotten who he wanted with the 9th pick instead of who Paxson wanted and still had Nocioni and Duhon + filler? 

I just think Memphis just went to c Nocioni like GM should when they want to sign someone, and all this trade talk is just rumors that some superstar is coming to Chicago that happens every 1-3 weeks.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I think McGraw is using this board as his source for theories. Gasol S&T for Noch and Noah makes no sense for Grizz.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd do Noce, Noah, and Duhon in a heartbeat for Gasol, but I don't see it happening. Gasol fetches more value than Noah and Noce. Too early to make much out of it now but an interesting idea.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

That deal sounds good to me. I think Gasol made some comments earlier this postseason how he wanted Memphis to put a team around him that could at least compete. Not sure if he still feels that way.

However that just sounds like speculation because Memphis is in talks with Nocioni. I'll believe it when I hear something more reliable.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

This trade is dreadful for Memphis. Of course, we'd jump all over it as it's a complete screw over deal.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

As much as I'd love to buy into this, I think there's no way we get Gasol for just that.

If I remember correctly Gasol and EC were both top draft picks in the same class. Both players have their flaws, but still very productive. What did the Bulls get for Curry, basically? TT and Noah. I'm afraid that's what its going to take for us to get Gasol. Nocioni as a main principle, isn't enough, not even coupled with Noah. I hope I'm wrong of course, since I've been a long time advocate of Gasol.

Still, I would give up both young bigs for Gasol, then get another versatile big in FA or trade, to round out the 3 man frontcourt rotation.

This starting lineup looks NBA finals bound:

Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Gasol
Wallace


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I could see it happening, since apparently, Memphis wants Nocioni...and Noah would have been their draft pick if they had another pick in the top 10. 

I'd imagine they would then sign Darko.

PG-Michael Conley Jr.
SG-Mike Miller
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF-Rudy Gay
C- Darko Milicic

With Joakim NOah off the bench.

I bet they just want to tank next year, and get a top flight guard like Mayo or Rose.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Memphis may just make a full MLE offer to Nocioni - that'd explain why they went to meet with him, too.


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

so we are beating this horse again huh?


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

why would they want to trade Gasol when they have enough cap to overpay Nocioni. 
Conley
Nocioni
Gay
Gasol
Miller

is better than.

Conley
Miller
Gay
Nocioni
Noah

and possibly Darko


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If we get Gasol in this trade, I think you have to give Mario Austin the bi-annual exception for a three year deal, and then sign Derek Fisher for the full MLE. It looks like the only possible suitors for him are Chicago, LA, New York, and Boston. New York wouldn't sign him because of their wealth of point guards. LA, can't see him going back there again, they aren't even a contender. So that would leave us and Boston. 

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Derek Fisher
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
Sf-Luol Deng/Thabo Sefolosha
PF-Pau Gasol/Tyrus Thomas/Mario Austin
C- Ben Wallace/Joakim Noah

That is a good rotation. If we plan on keeping Thabo, I think that Nocioni will not be needed. Thabo is at best as a two/three. That would give Thabo a good 24 minutes or so of operation between the two/three spot. I think that team could take home the chapmpionship. Eventually Ben Wallace gets phased out of the rotation as Tyrus/Joakim emerge. Thats a good mix of vets and youngs and young vets.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Please oh please, not this **** again.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

There is no a deal like this could happen. Expect maybe a Noc to Memphis for Hakim/Swift type of deal, but not Gasol for some roleplayers.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why would Memphis want Duhon with two young PGs there already?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The idea of getting Gasol cannot occur without first including Deng or Gordon.

I would be okay with a Noce S&T if push came to shove and we could get back two of the following: Warrick, Lowry, and Kinsey. 

They will not part with Gay or Miller.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Why would Memphis want Duhon with two young PGs there already?


To keep them company in the clubs late at night?


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

johnston797 said:


> To keep them company in the clubs late at night?


Conley is only 19. He'd need Du to buy him beer.:clap2:


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I agree. Optimal trade for the Bulls but the Grizzlies would never do it in a million years.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

I really find it odd that Wallace would travel all the way down to Argentina. That's a long, long flight. And doesn't Nocioni live on a ranch? I'm sure it's not near an airport. I could understand it if Wallace thought he could get him at a bargain but everyone realizes he'll have to grossly overpay or the Bulls would match. Is this in-person meeting necessary? 

This makes me wonder if McGraw is on to something. If Wallace thinks he could get Nocioni in a sign-and-trade at a more reasonable price, this trip makes more sense.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

iF THAT DEAL WAS REMOTELY POSSIBLE, pAXSON SHOULD BE JUMPING ALL OVER IT.

i GOTTA BELIEVE IT'S GONNA REQUIRE A BIT MORE... a few future picks, maybe duhon?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

why would Gasol's asking price be so dramatically lower now than it was in February? I don't buy this.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

ViciousFlogging said:


> why would Gasol's asking price be so dramatically lower now than it was in February? I don't buy this.


If the asking price has gone down as reported (which I doubt, McGraw seems to be speculating about the Nocioni situation) it's possible that Gasol has privately demanded a trade. He wasn't very happy with the team being in the gutter this past season and may not want to stick around for Conley and Gay to develop.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

dougthonus said:


> This trade is dreadful for Memphis. Of course, we'd jump all over it as it's a complete screw over deal.


There was an article posted here in the last couple of days (which I can't immediately find but I think was from CNNSI) that quoted some team executive who compared Noc favorably to Rashard Lewis. 

I think Rashard is getting massively overpaid, but if you think they're anything close, it's not a stretch.

Of course, I don't think that myself. I think Noc + Noah is on the cheap side. On the other hand, there were reputable people who reported they didn't think the Bulls didn't even offer Noc back in February.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Pau Gasol To The Bulls?*

According to HoopsHype and another reference. The Bulls and the Grizzlies have been discussing trade that would send Andres Nocioni to the Grizzlies for Pau Gasol. I think there would have to be some fillers for CAP if its an issue.


IMO, I think this would be a great trade for the Bulls.

Bulls Lineup:
C: Ben Wallace
PF: Pau Gasol
SF: Loul Deng
SG: Ben Gordon
PG: Kirk Hinrich


Thoughts?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Pau Gasol To The Bulls?*

*merged


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Due to PTI, this has legs to it.

Joakim Noah is the centerpiece of the trade. Andres Nocioni is only the secondary asset.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

How about: Tyrus thomas + Noah + Nocioni + Thabo for Gasol + Warrick


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

carlos710 said:


> How about: Tyrus thomas + Noah + Nocioni + Thabo for Gasol + Warrick


Take out Tyrus and Warrick and I'd do it


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> How about: Tyrus thomas + Noah + Nocioni + Thabo for Gasol + Warrick


Give me Conley and Gay, and I'm in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

PTI said the base of the trade is Noah, duhon, nocioni. 

Wow. If that happens, Bulls will be favorites in the east.


----------



## JaffLo (May 24, 2006)

I would trade Thomas instead of Noah, though I guess Memphis wouldn´t accept it. The couple Noah-Gasol would be just perfect, Noah is a really special player, but if that the prize for Gasol so be it.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Give me Conley and Gay, and I'm in.


Ok, add deng, gordon and hinrich. The grizzlies will throw cardinal + damon to make it work.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

JaffLo said:


> I would trade Thomas instead of Noah, though I guess Memphis wouldn´t accept it. The couple Noah-Gasol would be just perfect, Noah is a really special player, but if that the prize for Gasol so be it.


Thomas might duplicate what they have on their roster. Yet, I might agree with you. Wallace is going to wear down, and we'll be right back here looking for a defensive C as much as want an offensive one right now.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Are we sure this isn't all just repetition of McGraw's mere speculation?

I would lose my mind if we could pull off that deal. I just still can't believe Memphis would so much as consider it.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Are we sure this isn't all just repetition of McGraw's mere speculation?
> 
> I would lose my mind if we could pull off that deal. I just still can't believe Memphis would so much as consider it.


howza bout some future first rounders in there too, MEM


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Chris Wallace is the new Memphis GM, no? What is that guy's track record when it comes to trades? 

I remember all the variations of deals Bulls fans were willing to make for Gasol... a lot of them had us giving up a helluva lot more than just Noc, Duhon, and the Knicks pick. 

If Pax pulls this off, then just wow... I'd HATE to lose Noah, but I'd still do it. We'd still have our MLE/LLE and an outside shot of landing Darko.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think the PTI report is basically using McGraw as their source. I wouldn't look too far into it. Pax did try for Gasol during the draft and the price was high. I do not see it going down. While the Grizz were into Noah pre-draft, they are currently trying to get back to competing. I felt if they wanted to get rid of Gasol, they would have shipped him to ATL who was rumored in trying to get him for the #3 pick.

I say we resign Noce, and if worse comes to worse, we can use his larger deal to ship him off in the future for a stud. Maybe if Kobe ends up being traded next offseason, we could use Noce after the draft when his BYC status is gone. 

A healthy Noce is a very solid guy for our team. While I would be okay with getting younger and adding guys like Lowry or Warrick, Noce is huge for us in the playoffs.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SALO, Wallace used to be the GM in Boston. He is the one who brought in Vin Baker.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The thing you guys have to realize is that this is more in line of the value that Gasol should be demanding in the NBA now a days. The thing is that his value was being overinflated by Jerry West, because he wanted to give the new guy all the pieces, and let the new guy make a trade of Gasol if he wanted too. Jerry West was only going to make a trade if he could pillage the Bulls.

I'll just throw out a trade that is comparable to this.

Seattle Trades:

*Ray Allen* = The star, the Pau Gasol of the trade.

Seattle Receives:

*Jeff Green* = The rookie. Ignore that Jeff Green was the #5 pick, and that Noah was the #9 pick. Same value here, since Joakim Noah would have been the guy they picked at #5 if this was the pick we were trading him. Apparently Memphis fell in love with Noah, but at #4, they just couldn't pass up a stud point guard, which Conley is.

*Delonte West* = Average point guard. A filler. Duhon/West are equals. Just a cap filler with an expiring contract. I'll throw Khryapa in this category too. Cap fillers to get the trade there. I believe we have a trade exception to make up the rest of the filler.

*Wally Szerbiak* = The secondary talent. Nocioni is a better player than Szerbiak, and younger. 

I really don't find this trade too hard to believe.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> The thing you guys have to realize is that this is more in line of the value that Gasol should be demanding in the NBA now a days. The thing is that his value was being overinflated by Jerry West, because he wanted to give the new guy all the pieces, and let the new guy make a trade of Gasol if he wanted too. Jerry West was only going to make a trade if he could pillage the Bulls.
> 
> I'll just throw out a trade that is comparable to this.
> 
> ...



Isn't Ray Allen quite a bit older than Gasol?


Also Gasol is a big man while Allen is a guard. Big men come at a higher premium. I don't think there are any legs to this trade as proposed at all myself.

ACE


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I'd like to get Gasol if it doesn't cost us much. it would have to be along the lines of Nocioni, Gordon and a 1st rounder or something like that,


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I doubt this rumour is true.

If Gasol comes to the Bulls, I would imagine the trade would need to include Noah & Thomas (not just Noah), along with Nocioni and Duhon or we'd need to give up one of Gordon or Deng.

I don't see it happening.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Benny the Bull said:


> I doubt this rumour is true.
> 
> If Gasol comes to the Bulls, I would imagine the trade would need to include Noah & Thomas (not just Noah), along with Nocioni and Duhon or we'd need to give up one of Gordon or Deng.
> 
> I don't see it happening.


I wouldn't trade Noah straight up for Gasol. (one gets paid a lot more than the other)
I wouldn't trade TT straight up for Gasol. (one is a lot older and gets paid a lot more than the other)
I would trade Nocioni and Duhon and, say a 2008 pick for Gasol.

Memphis is the beggar, the Bulls are choosers, Benny. No need to imagine stripping two young lottery picks from our team for a dissatisfied big man who has not proven he's a winner in the NBA.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I wouldn't trade Noah straight up for Gasol. (one gets paid a lot more than the other)
> I wouldn't trade TT straight up for Gasol. (one is a lot older and gets paid a lot more than the other)
> I would trade Nocioni and Duhon and, say a 2008 pick for Gasol.
> 
> Memphis is the beggar, the Bulls are choosers, Benny. No need to imagine stripping two young lottery picks from our team for a dissatisfied big man who has not proven he's a winner in the NBA.


I don't think Memphis is desperate to part with Gasol. Even if they were, a deal of Nocioni, Duhon and 2008 pick for Gasol will not get it done.

While Gasol hasn't won anything, he hasn't played with the talent that has been accumulated in Chicago either. Also, Thomas and Noah are unproven. No one knows if the combined production of Thomas and Noah will match Gasol, let alone one of them.

If the Bulls can get Gasol without giving up Hinrich, Gordon, Deng and Wallace, they should do it.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> Isn't Ray Allen quite a bit older than Gasol?


You hit the nail on the head.


----------

